# Pay, What Pay?



## Jay's Babygirl (May 12, 2017)

I've been working for Uber since the last week of February, and with the exception of two weeks, I have made a penny every week. Why you ask? Because Xchange Leasing takes their money right off the top, and with the way the app has been ghosting, and dropping, I'm not making anything! I can't afford to drive, because I'm not making enough to cover my gas, so I'm in a catch 22....If I don't drive, I can't pay my lease, but if I drive, I run out of gas, because Xchange takes MY WHOLE CHECK to pay my lease....how is that fair on any planet?????


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

If your whole check is going to the lease or rental you must be working part time. 

Probably making between 200-250$ a week total. 

Rental program is the best for folks who are gonna work 40 hours a week or more.

It's a ****ed up deal but it's a trade off. 

On the one hand, you're paying 1,000$ a month to rent a car.. but on the other hand, that's 12,000$ deductible come tax time and you can drive 90,000 miles in 2017 if you want... (it's not your car... )

Every 20,000 miles they're gonna give you a 2017 vehicle with 7,000 miles on it.. 

So.. you can blow through vehicles and still pocket 800$ a week if you want that to be your full time job..


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

Sounds fair to me, you agreed to a contract and they are holding up their part of the contract. I can think of a lot of words to describe the situation, but unfair isn't one of them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Get out there and drive the people leaving the clubs and bars at 1-3am. You'll make better money.


----------



## Jay's Babygirl (May 12, 2017)

For a couple of weeks, the app was halfway working right, but other than that, I get ghost passengers. Like seriously. I log on, the app says I have a pick up, I accept, click navigate, and it's gone. No notification that they canceled, (I was getting a ping sound when they canceled, but even that stopped), they just ghost...they're gone. So I wasted my gas going to them, because usually the app waits until I'm about 3 minutes from my destination to ghost them. I've been to the hub, and the only thing they can tell me is "Uber is aware that some partners are having issues, and we're working to resolve it. Please be patient while we resolve this issue." It's been going on since March!


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin (Apr 25, 2017)

Jay's Babygirl said:


> For a couple of weeks, the app was halfway working right, but other than that, I get ghost passengers. Like seriously. I log on, the app says I have a pick up, I accept, click navigate, and it's gone. No notification that they canceled, (I was getting a ping sound when they canceled, but even that stopped), they just ghost...they're gone. So I wasted my gas going to them, because usually the app waits until I'm about 3 minutes from my destination to ghost them. I've been to the hub, and the only thing they can tell me is "Uber is aware that some partners are having issues, and we're working to resolve it. Please be patient while we resolve this issue." It's been going on since March!


What program are you using for navigation? I saw something that some people using Waze were having problems since the last update. Maybe get a new phone and log on with that one... See if your phone is the problem...


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Jay's Babygirl said:


> I've been working for Uber since the last week of February, and with the exception of two weeks, I have made a penny every week. Why you ask? Because Xchange Leasing takes their money right off the top, and with the way the app has been ghosting, and dropping, I'm not making anything! I can't afford to drive, because I'm not making enough to cover my gas, so I'm in a catch 22....If I don't drive, I can't pay my lease, but if I drive, I run out of gas, because Xchange takes MY WHOLE CHECK to pay my lease....how is that fair on any planet?????


I never understood leasing. Why not just buy a car?


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> I never understood leasing. Why not just buy a car?


Well you can put 15,000 miles a month on a rental and they give you a new car.

So, you can work like crazy and never have to deal with depreciation.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> I never understood leasing. Why not just buy a car?


Doing a regular lease for a dealer can be a great deal. From Uber, not so much!


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Get out there and drive the people leaving the clubs and bars at 1-3am. You'll make better money.


I have also found this to be true. For one thing, these people are inebriated, hence they tend to be better tippers.

Thats another point to be made: especially in your case, GET A TIP SIGN. You could cover your gas in tips IF your pax knew they weren't already tipping you. Travis went on record a few years ago as saying "tips are included in the fare" so many pax still think that is true.

This is also why, as a result of a class-action lawsuit, Uber drivers are now allowed to post signs that say (more or less) "Tipping is not required, but appreciated".

There is a full spectrum of attitudes about these, as with any of the "tip plays", but from what you're saying you really need all the income you can squeeze out of the gig.

...also, at 1 a.m., there is NO TRAFFIC, so you can often "double tap" a surge if you're careful & know the speed traps (waze is a good ally for this).


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

AVLien said:


> I have also found this to be true. For one thing, these people are inebriated, hence they tend to be better tippers.
> 
> Thats another point to be made: especially in your case, GET A TIP SIGN. You could cover your gas in tips IF your pax knew they weren't already tipping you. Travis went on record a few years ago as saying "tips are included in the fare" so many pax still think that is true.
> 
> ...


This is true. Until they include in app tipping.

I'd say I probably make at least 20$ a day tips.

But anywhere between 10-30$ probably depending on the shift.


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

JDoey said:


> This is true. Until they include in app tipping.


Holding my breath, starting.....NOW.

Nope, I'm workimg on getting my Stripe account set up so I can use the Sherpa Share tip function. It charges the same as PayPal though, so you can use that as a stop-gap.

Get a *paypal.me *address & print it on some of those cheapy biz-card sheets. If you sign up for Uzurv too, print your referral link on it. That way you have a reason to hand the pax your tip card witout begging.

^^thisis my current strategy.


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Doing a regular lease for a dealer can be a great deal. From Uber, not so much!


You can't Uber on a regular lease. No commercial activity allowed. You can't even get a standard car loan for Ubering. Besides the 12k mi/year cap isn't enough even for part timers when you factor in reasonable number of mileage for personal use.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

cola363 said:


> You can't Uber on a regular lease. No commercial activity allowed. You can't even get a standard car loan for Ubering. Besides the 12k mi/year cap isn't enough even for part timers when you factor in reasonable number of mileage for personal use.


I didn't know about not being able to Uber on a regular lease. 
But my sister has been leasing cars for years and years. Always has a new car and says miles don't matter as long as you turn it in and walk out with a new lease. They don't ding you for going over in miles.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

cola363 said:


> You can't Uber on a regular lease. No commercial activity allowed. You can't even get a standard car loan for Ubering. Besides the 12k mi/year cap isn't enough even for part timers when you factor in reasonable number of mileage for personal use.


You can get a standard car loan. Just tell them that you need it for personal use. What's the bank gonna do?

You add on a lot of miles and you kill the value. Tell the bank that you were going on lots of road trips. It's not their business. They will push your rate up if they find out when you're getting a loan


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> You can get a standard car loan. Just tell them that you need it for personal use. What's the bank gonna do?
> 
> You add on a lot of miles and you kill the value. Tell the bank that you were going on lots of road trips. It's not their business. They will push your rate up if they find out when you're getting a loan


Yep. I don't think I've ever been asked why I'm buying a car. If they did just say you collect cars. None of their damn business.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Leasing is a bad idea if the depreciation + interest stay below the amount that goes towards the principal.

If 2k go towards depreciation and interest on a purchased car and you're making 3600 a year towards the lease then how's the lease any better? You need to multiply the lease payments by 12, then find out what the depreciation is + the interest for that year. As the years roll by, the interest becomes less and less. So as the years roll by, purchasing makes a lot more sense. If you were to not uber and you just used the car for regular use then leasing would never be the smarter choice unless you planned to purchase a car that will depreciate a boat load after the first 2 years and you wanted to keep up with the newer models.


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I didn't know about not being able to Uber on a regular lease.
> But my sister has been leasing cars for years and years. Always has a new car and says miles don't matter as long as you turn it in and walk out with a new lease. They don't ding you for going over in miles.


Good to know on the second lease.



pomegranite112 said:


> You can get a standard car loan. Just tell them that you need it for personal use. What's the bank gonna do?
> 
> You add on a lot of miles and you kill the value. Tell the bank that you were going on lots of road trips. It's not their business. They will push your rate up if they find out when you're getting a loan


You can do a lot things if you lie. The point here is by contractual agreement, you can't Uber/Lyft on a car with an auto loan. The bank will find out from the insurance company, and then you're screwed. You're massively screwed if you lie both to your bank and your insurance company if you get into an accident.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

I got a car financed with UBER listed as my job and main income

I wouldn't recommend it though.


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

JDoey said:


> I got a car financed with UBER listed as my job and main income
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it though.


Which bank or finance company, and was it a standard, run of the mill loan? By the latter I mean was it a subprime or not?


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

cola363 said:


> Which bank or finance company, and was it a standard, run of the mill loan? By the latter I mean was it a subprime or not?


It's a regular loan financed by a big major car company.

Problem is when you tell them you drive for uber they shorten your term.

Can refinance if you want after.

No bank, well, the car company took the loan at a reasonable interest rate. So, no crazy 3rd party bank with 0 down and 0 credit like those commercials you see on tv. LOL

So. If I told them I worked at a law firm, or even as a host and waiter/waitress and proved my income they woulda given me a LOTA years to pay off the car, but the terms they give for UBER are like 36 month financing.

So, if you're gonna pay it off in a year or two, go for it.

If not, I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

JDoey said:


> It's a regular loan financed by a big major car company.
> 
> Problem is when you tell them you drive for uber they shorten your term.
> 
> ...


I see. Thank you for your insight.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

You can def loan an uber car but your rates will go up.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> You can def loan an uber car but your rates will go up.


You can't tell your insurance company you're driving ride share, don't do that.

When I was buying the car that's one of the first questions the asked me.

I said, "I was thinking about maybe trying it out to make some extra money, why?"

And their response was, "we can't cover you anymore if you drive ride share"



cola363 said:


> I see. Thank you for your insight.


No problem.

You're better off telling them something else if you can.

Cause once they put you in as an uber driver, it changes the deal.

But if you got no other options, it's possible.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

JDoey said:


> You can't tell your insurance company you're driving ride share, don't do that.
> 
> When I was buying the car that's one of the first questions the asked me.
> 
> ...


I'm not telling anyone lool


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Jay's Babygirl said:


> I've been working for Uber since the last week of February, and with the exception of two weeks, I have made a penny every week. Why you ask? Because Xchange Leasing takes their money right off the top, and with the way the app has been ghosting, and dropping, I'm not making anything! I can't afford to drive, because I'm not making enough to cover my gas, so I'm in a catch 22....If I don't drive, I can't pay my lease, but if I drive, I run out of gas, because Xchange takes MY WHOLE CHECK to pay my lease....how is that fair on any planet?????


You need to stop driving for Uber. If you don't have a credit card that you can buy gas with you should not be driving for Uber.

If you are not in a busy enough area where you can make a few hundred dollars more than the lease per week you need to stop leasing with anyone.

Many drivers don't make a penny in income with Uber because it's slow in their area and due to all the dead miles.


----------

